# Chicago - nice view for shots except the usual ones?



## questionesse (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey there,

I am looking for nice outlooks with different angles except for the usual ones like the planetarium or hancock, sears etc.
Maybe something from a bit our of town or so?

thx!


----------

